# Grano (Lake Darling) Ice conditions



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone have any idea on the ice conditions at Grano (Lake Darling)? I am planning on taking my kids out there this coming saturday afternoon, but i was wondering a) do i need an extension (cause i don't have one) and b) is the ice getting a little rotten to drive on?

We only get out 2 or 3 times a winter and i'm hoping I can get each of them on a walleye or two. I was in minot yesterday and picked up some minnows so where good to go as long as the ice is. also if anyone fishes there much, how deep should we fish?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------

